# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  COMODO Firewall вопрос по скриптам

## IGoR_LOST

Всем привет! Пару дней назад воткнул себе ФайрВолл (Первый раз)... Хотел спросить может кто-нибудь выложит, если такие есть, файл настроек или скрипты, а то он иногда такое пишет, что я аж -  :Shocked: 

Заранее благодарен!)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## OSSP2008

настройки индивидуальны для каждого пользователя

----------

